# Support groups in Vancouver, BC



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

There are several support groups in Vancouever, BC and around the Lower Mainland. 

Go to google and type in mood disorders association of bc.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Cool.

Thanks.


----------

